

Ask YC: Where's the best place for online discussion? - inovica

I've moved completely away from Reddit now and have Hacker News as my homepage. Great articles and obviously some great people.  <p>What interests me is what forums / sites people on here use to discuss startups?  I've always got questions - either of a technical or a business nature and after being in business myself now for around 14 years I've also a lot to offer (though I say so myself!) with various topics.  There is a lot of talk on here about physical meet-ups, which is great, but we're all online so my interest is where we can meet up to help each other online. Where do you do this now?
======
tlrobinson
\- here

\- <http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/> (programming languages)

\- <http://joel.reddit.com/> (software in general)

I once asked a similar question, and someone recommended dreamincode.net ...
don't bother... most of the questions are like "what is a boolean?"

~~~
SamanthaG
Crikey what is "boolean"? I thought my law books were complicated!

------
justtease
We should create one off this site. I'd definitely use it

~~~
edu
my proposal: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=82245>

------
edu
Some time ago I tried to start a mailing list* with colleagues from the
university, but after 9 messages on June the list died.

Maybe now it can reborn from its ashes!

The list is available at <http://groups.google.com/group/eucaliptus> and
eucaliptus@googlegroups.com and no, it is not a misspell but Eucalyptus in
Catalan. (Note: someday to be migrated to eucaliptus.org)

So, feel free to subscribe and lets see if it gains enough momentum.

------
marcus
If you have any question then asking it here is usually good enough, I asked a
question a few days ago and got some great ideas.

The only feature here that is sorely missing for this to be a kick-ass forum
is that it doesn't accumulate knowledge.

If it only had a decent search feature, it would have an excellent forum.

------
axod
I like forums, but for some things they are a bit stale. It's like having a
pen pal as opposed to going down the pub with some friends. Some great ideas
are born from discussions at the pub over a drink.

I created #startups on irc.freenode.net so feel free to come and chat/hang out
there.

~~~
marcus
The problem I have with IRC is that there is no decent search/logging option
(and please don't mention bots). And I hate having to nag everybody with a
question that was asked a few days ago or answering a question that was
already asked unless there is some new twist.

How about setting up a 37sigs campfile account? The only problem is that I'm
not sure that we'll fit in there (the premium account only supports 60 users
simultaneously chatting)

~~~
axod
Yeah I agree. For question/answers a forum is probably better suited. Chat is
good for brainstorming and socializing/networking though.

------
jgamman
_ahem_ i believe 'hacker' is an attitude - not a statement that the site/forum
is only about programming and web start-ups (just a comment from your friendly
neighbourhood energy R&D chemist)

------
prakash
Joel on software's, Business of software:
<http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/?biz>

------
oditogre
Depends on what you're discussing.

------
edw519
I thought that THIS forum was what you're talking about. What am I missing?

~~~
ericb
Hi edw519, Mainly that Hacker News isn't a forum. The format makes discussions
here ephemeral. Hacker news is a niche site for posts of general-interest to
that niche.

A forum is topical, so narrow interest posts are channeled into topic areas.
In a forum you might have a topic "Co-Founders Wanted" but only people
interested in being/finding co-founders at a given time would read and post in
that topic. If Hacker news was mainly narrow-interest postings (ever seen this
bug?, co-founder wanted) the signal to noise ratio would degrade.

A Hacker News Forum would be great because 1-this community is great and 2-I
could browse topics I'm interested in at the point in time they're of interest
to me.

~~~
inovica
Much more eloquently said than me, but thats what I was getting at. If some
kind of forum mechanism was added to Hacker News I'd use it straight away

------
cellis
its not obvious huh?

~~~
inovica
not to me :) This site is obviously filled with people who are passionate.
Some of the startup sites are terrible and not focused on web/online startups.
Programming forums are generally that but a fusion site, mixing programming,
design and business would be great.

~~~
transburgh
Good idea inovica. That would be a great mix for a forum.

~~~
cellis
and what makes you think that there are no biz dev, designers, and programmers
here?

~~~
inovica
You've completely missed the point. I'm saying that the people who post and
read here ARE these people, but that its not always the best mechanism for all
meeting up or getting advice from one another.

~~~
cellis
No, I think you've completely missed the point. Anytime I've had a question,
I've posted here. Sure, there are other forums, boards, groups, etc that you
can go to, but if you tried to bring them all together, it would get muddled
and all the good hackers would leave. Kind of like digg, reddit.

~~~
inovica
The question was "What interests me is what forums / sites people on here use
to discuss startups?" as I'm curious at what other mechanisms (other than this
site) people use in their daily routine. It would be interesting to see if
there are certain sites which stand out. For me posting too much on this site
- if everyone did it - would seriously increase the noise ratio when this is
primarily a.... news site

~~~
cellis
I do see your point in that regard. The key is, if you just want to discuss a
startup, you need only ask the question ("is my idea good..."), etc. If you
are looking for partners, just post "looking for cofounder..". What else about
startups is there to discuss, besides what is posted here and what you would
talk to your cofounder(s) about? Am I missing something?

